# Bickering



## SDKath (Apr 19, 2010)

OK, I would like to post this finally after keeping quiet for months because I think this directly impacts the credibility and readability of this wonderful TUG board.  

I AM TIRED of the constant bickering and personal back and forth that occurs with just about EVERY thread on this board.  I feel that it really destroys the usefulness of information and the intellectual discussions to have it ALWAYS degenerate into meaningless conversations among certain individuals.  Many people on this board have legitimately insightful information to contribute but then there is always one person that just feels the need to stir the pot and then the thread goes downhill quickly from there.  Many people are now starting to "ignore" posts because of this and I find that a sad state of affairs.

I am so bored and tired with this that I am ready to leave the board.  While posting on this thread may not be the way to solve this issue, I am asking someone to help remedy this before people just stop reading TUG all together.  I understand that we don't all agree on everything, but there has to be a better way to handle this situation than reading page after page of annoying and distracting fighting among us!

I really do think this needs to be addressed before the Starwood board on TUG becomes another meaningless site on the web...  I personally just don't have the time or energy to keep reading this board unless something is done.  And as you all know, I am one of your biggest fans...  

Katherine


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 19, 2010)

I agree - when you see a post that violates the TUG posting rules, please click on the triangle in the bottom left corner and report it.  Mods/Admins notice if specific posters have a lot of reported posts.

A gentle reminder - When you disagree with someone's post - please attack the issues, and not the other poster.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 19, 2010)

It's important, in my opinion, to have contrasting viewpoints on TUG. The majority of us have a similar mindset when it comes to Starwood and developers in general. There are a few believers in developer plans and performance, and I don't think it's out of line for those few to speak their mind. As it is, TUG is not a very friendly place for the pro-developer among us. 

In regards to specific issues, there are times when certain threads become a bit too over the top, but the reason this occurs, I believe, is that many of us are defensive and overreact. It's very difficult to convey emotion in thread posts and I believe many see more than is written. My advice is to read the post twice before replying. And if you don't agree then say so. I don't see any reason to make these threads personal.


----------



## TomH (Apr 19, 2010)

I also agree.  This has become a forum of bitterness and bashing.  I hope this board can actually become fun to read again.

Tom


----------



## James1975NY (Apr 19, 2010)

Ken555 said:


> It's important, in my opinion, to have contrasting viewpoints on TUG. The majority of us have a similar mindset when it comes to Starwood and developers in general. There are a few believers in developer plans and performance, and I don't think it's out of line for those few to speak their mind. As it is, TUG is not a very friendly place for the pro-developer among us.
> 
> In regards to specific issues, there are times when certain threads become a bit too over the top, but the reason this occurs, I believe, is that many of us are defensive and overreact. It's very difficult to convey emotion in thread posts and I believe many see more than is written. My advice is to read the post twice before replying. And if you don't agree then say so. I don't see any reason to make these threads personal.



Ken has a good point. I think that I am one of those that frequently present a pro-developer POV and often times it is not well received (understandably). What has worked for me over recent months is to just walk away after I feel I have contributed what I can and let those that are reading to come to their own conclusions. Bottom line is that if I feel I have contributed all that I can on a topic, my job is done. I'm not here to sell anyone on my thoughts and that mindset helps me not take it personally (as I have in the past).


----------



## ace2000 (Apr 19, 2010)

I have to agree about the bickering.  Why can't I just be able to state whatever I want, and have it be taken as the absolute truth?  I am usually right about 51% of the time, at least.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 19, 2010)

*I Resemble That Remark.*




ace2000 said:


> Why can't I just be able to state whatever I want, and have it be taken as the absolute truth?


If everybody did everything _my way_ all the time, things would go lots easier around here. 





-- hotlinked --​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## ace2000 (Apr 19, 2010)

:hysterical: 

LOL - Alan, I wish that I had a way with words, err I mean pictures, that you do...


----------



## scrapngen (Apr 19, 2010)

THat's hysterical, Alan!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

If only it weren't true...


----------



## pointsjunkie (Apr 19, 2010)

SDKath said:


> OK, I would like to post this finally after keeping quiet for months because I think this directly impacts the credibility and readability of this wonderful TUG board.
> 
> I AM TIRED of the constant bickering and personal back and forth that occurs with just about EVERY thread on this board.  I feel that it really destroys the usefulness of information and the intellectual discussions to have it ALWAYS degenerate into meaningless conversations among certain individuals.  Many people on this board have legitimately insightful information to contribute but then there is always one person that just feels the need to stir the pot and then the thread goes downhill quickly from there.  Many people are now starting to "ignore" posts because of this and I find that a sad state of affairs.
> 
> ...



i have written this same post so many times and deleted it, 3 cheers to you Katherine for having the backbone to do it. i agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## James1975NY (Apr 19, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> I agree - when you see a post that violates the TUG posting rules, please click on the triangle in the bottom left corner and report it.  Mods/Admins notice if specific posters have a lot of reported posts.
> 
> A gentle reminder - When you disagree with someone's post - please attack the issues, and not the other poster.



Taunting should be recieved in the same manner. There is plenty of that going on as well.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 19, 2010)

James1975NY said:


> Taunting should be recieved in the same manner. There is plenty of that going on as well.



Please use the triangle to report it when you see it.  When you click on the triangle, your report is sent to TUGBrian and all Admins and Mods.


----------



## saluki (Apr 19, 2010)

I think we need some sort of guideline. Perhaps a saying that we could create an acronym for that will remind us to show respect for one another when typing a post. Maybe something like: 

"Just Always Restrict The Attitude"


----------



## paluamalia (Apr 19, 2010)

*Thanks Katherine*

Thanks for the post, I've been feeling the same way....the topic of the thread is often ignored and we end up talking about MFs, Starwood Management, etc.

I enjoy some of the posts that provide needed information especially about how best to use our ownership, tips on visiting new places, etc.

I don't think it's a matter of who is wrong, it is simply as you say...boring to keep reading the same old tired resentment posted over and over....

We have the message...it is cheaper to buy timeshares resale, got it!!  The developers overcharge and mismanage, got it!! We don't all have to agree on these things, no matter how much information we get.

So maybe we can lighten up?


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 19, 2010)

I think a big part of the reason we bicker is that there's literally nothing new to talk about.  Familiarity breeds contempt and all that.


----------



## paluamalia (Apr 19, 2010)

*New Ideas*

Good Point...maybe we could brainstorm about new ways to use our timeshares, relate to developers, etc.....


----------



## tomandrobin (Apr 19, 2010)

Katherine

Thanks for starting this thread. I too had stopped posting until recently. It was very annoying and disappointing every day to read all the negativity and all of the petty fighting. 

I have been posting a little again and hopefully will get more involved. I really appreciate what everyone on this board has taught me over the years. I would be just another lost timeshare owner without you guys. 

I also love my Starwood ownership, even if its not perfect in every way. We take great vacations with our family and friends. And have learned to maximize our ownership beyond what I could have ever imagined before Tug. 

Tom


----------



## barndweller (Apr 19, 2010)

I think Lisa is incorrect. There is always something new to talk about and learn. I remember the days when I first discovered TUG. I spent untold hours reading every thread learning years of experiences from the folks here. It may not be new to us, but it is new to someone reading for the first time! Just because we may have heard all these arguments a million times doesn't mean it is not worth repeating for those who have only now found this resource.

I find the opinions and arguements from all sides very useful. The name-calling I ignore. What I find objectionable are the psuedo experts who give their opinions on a topic of which they have no experience. For example: Starwood Network participants have no business telling non-Starwood owners they are wrong in their assessment of the new exchange system. If you haven't experienced it you can't know how we are affected. So I don't give their posts much weight. But newcommers don't neccessarily know the difference and they are misled. Sorta like the games played by the psuedo political news opinionists and their followers who never get another view.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 19, 2010)

*Efficiency Codes.*




LisaRex said:


> I think a big part of the reason we bicker is that there's literally nothing new to talk about.  Familiarity breeds contempt and all that.


Well if it's really just the same thing over & over, we can all save much wear & tear on our typing fingers by adopting a numerical-based shorthand, e.g. 

101 -- You suck canal water.
102 -- Oh yeah?  You suck wingnuts. 

201 -- Your mother wears army shoes. 
202 -- Sheraton timeshares suck eggs. 
203 -- Oh yeah?  Well, Wyndham timeshares are for losers. 
204 -- All timeshares are for losers, except OBX. 
205 -- Oh yeah?  Well your OBX timeshare is a converted motel. 

301 -- Anything you can buy, I can buy cheaper. 
302 -- My timeshare is Gold Crown & yours is a dump. 
303 -- RCI is a ripoff. 
304 -- Oh yeah?  Well I-I is a _double_ ripoff. 

401 -- Points rule. 
402 -- Weeks rule. 
404 -- SFX rules. 

501 -- Orlando is overbuilt. 
502 -- Las Vegas is overbuilt. 
503 -- Williamsburg is overbuilt.
504 -- Manhattan Club has gone downhill. 
505 -- WestGate has gone downhill. 
506 -- Marriott timeshares are the best. 
507 -- Oh yeah?  Well, Hyatt timeshares are the best. 

601 -- ROFR keeps timeshare values from going too low. 
602 -- ROFR *=* ROFL 

etc. 

Just think of all the time & keystrokes we can save on repetitive TUG-BBS entries. 

If the Grand Pro is appropriately impressed by this time-saving innovation, a monetary reward will not be necessary.  Just knowing that I contributed to the civility & efficiency of TUG-BBS will be reward enough. 

Is this a great web site or what ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 19, 2010)

barndweller said:


> I think Lisa is incorrect.



Well. 101!


----------



## Pedro (Apr 19, 2010)

I fully agree with Katherine's assessment of the behavior on the board.  I significantly reduced my postings several months ago when reading the posts stopped being fun with all the bickering going around.  My feeling was I'd rather enjoy my vacations while other posters argue and call each other names.  Let's work together and focus on the issues and not on the people.


----------



## paluamalia (Apr 19, 2010)

barndweller said:


> I think Lisa is incorrect. There is always something new to talk about and learn. I remember the days when I first discovered TUG. I spent untold hours reading every thread learning years of experiences from the folks here. It may not be new to us, but it is new to someone reading for the first time! Just because we may have heard all these arguments a million times doesn't mean it is not worth repeating for those who have only now found this resource.
> 
> I find the opinions and arguements from all sides very useful. The name-calling I ignore. What I find objectionable are the psuedo experts who give their opinions on a topic of which they have no experience. For example: Starwood Network participants have no business telling non-Starwood owners they are wrong in their assessment of the new exchange system. If you haven't experienced it you can't know how we are affected. So I don't give their posts much weight. But newcommers don't neccessarily know the difference and they are misled. Sorta like the games played by the psuedo political news opinionists and their followers who never get another view.



Why are Non Starwood owners posting on the Starwood Vacation Ownership Forum?  I am not being difficult, I don't understand what the issue is and why it is a Starwood Vacation Ownership issue....if it is an outside exchange agency then perhaps the posts/comments, etc belong on that forum?  

If it is a complaint can it go into the "Complaints against Starwood" thread?  I see posts regarding II on this all the time and don't understand why they are not on the II board...I think this is part of the confusion and frustration on this board, everything turns into a complaint and it is tiresome, new or old.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 19, 2010)

paluamalia said:


> Why are Non Starwood owners posting on the Starwood Vacation Ownership Forum?  I am not being difficult, I don't understand what the issue is and *why it is a Starwood Vacation Ownership issue...*.if it is an outside exchange agency then perhaps the posts/comments, etc belong on that forum?
> 
> If it is a complaint can it go into the "Complaints against Starwood" thread?  I see posts regarding II on this all the time and don't understand why they are not on the II board...I think this is part of the confusion and frustration on this board, everything turns into a complaint and it is tiresome, new or old.



Barndweller mis-typed - she meant to say "SVN" owners and "Non-SVN" owners....

Because like it or not, we are all Starwood owners and their policies/changes do affect all of us. And they certainly were the ones to initiate the change with the II policy - II didn't wake up one day and say, 'Let's change Starwoods policy for deposit' - it was initiated by Starwood management.

This board is not exclusively for SVN owners but for all owners of Starwood Managed Resorts.

I have not been posting much on this board because of my disappointment with Starwood management; I just don't have a lot of positive things to say. So rather then be negative, I have stayed away.  

I miss you guys


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 19, 2010)

paluamalia said:


> I see posts regarding II on this all the time and don't understand why they are not on the II board...I think this is part of the confusion and frustration on this board, everything turns into a complaint and it is tiresome, new or old.



The complaints don't belong on the II board - because II didn't change the rules for anyone else -  the new rules only apply to Starwood owners.  Other owners would not be interested, and probably wouldn't understand our particular situation.


----------



## ace2000 (Apr 19, 2010)

LisaRex said:


> Well. 101!


 
102 to you then!


----------



## jerseygirl (Apr 19, 2010)

At the risk of ticking off everyone I haven't already ticked off, I have to say that I find this somewhat sanctimonious from those who wouldn't know 1/4 of what they know about Starwood if it weren't for the contributions by those who are most passionate about the system -- those of us who found the system first, loved it first, and spent countless hours teaching others what we knew.

Yes -- it's unpleasant to read bickering and TUG would be a better place without it.  But, the alternative is to allow misinformation to be disseminated repeatedly.  If you all want Glenn Beck to provide the bulk of your Starwood information, then so be it.

"And that's all I have to say about that."
-- Forrest Gump


----------



## alexadeparis (Apr 20, 2010)

I think I know which posts are being referred to here. There is sometimes valuable info in the posts, but I think (at least I hope) that the poster(s) don't realize the general tone of some posts comes off as condescending, nasty and sometimes just plain rude. In any case, there is another forum where someone brags about how many times they were kicked off tug. If it's a repetitive and consistent problem by indentifiable member(s), isn't that the long term solution?


----------



## DanCali (Apr 20, 2010)

jerseygirl said:


> If you all want Glenn Beck to provide the bulk of your Starwood information, then so be it.



I actually like the guy... he's pretty charismatic and speaks his mind.  Sometimes I make my wife watch the show and turn on the stopwatch to see how long it takes her to start screaming at the tv set...  

He does have that red phone line and the White House can call him anytime if he spreads any misinformation - nobody has called yet.

[Denise IS all over this!  - DeniseM]

I know - no politics... I tried not to cross a line but if I did I'm sure Denise will be all over this!


----------



## jerseygirl (Apr 20, 2010)

DanCali said:


> I actually like the guy... he's pretty charismatic and speaks his mind.  Sometimes I make my wife watch the show and turn on the stopwatch to see how long it takes her to start screaming at the tv set...
> 
> He does have that red phone line and the White House can call him anytime if he spreads any misinformation - nobody has called yet.
> 
> ...



This will shock you, but I'm speechless!


----------



## DanCali (Apr 20, 2010)

jerseygirl said:


> This will shock you, but I'm speechless!



[Political comment removed - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## J&JFamily (Apr 20, 2010)

jerseygirl said:


> At the risk of ticking off everyone I haven't already ticked off, I have to say that I find this somewhat sanctimonious from those who wouldn't know 1/4 of what they know about Starwood if it weren't for the contributions by those who are most passionate about the system -- those of us who found the system first, loved it first, and spent countless hours teaching others what we knew.
> 
> Yes -- it's unpleasant to read bickering and TUG would be a better place without it.  But, the alternative is to allow misinformation to be disseminated repeatedly.  If you all want Glenn Beck to provide the bulk of your Starwood information, then so be it.
> 
> ...



[Political comment removed - DeniseM Moderator]

All joking aside, I have been a TUG member for less than one year and I have learned more about timesharing, SVO, II, etc. than I would have ever learned in ten years without TUG.  I was recently a target (very unexpectedly) of a personal attack to which this thread speaks, and to be honest, it doesn't bother me.  I still read TUG every night because I want to learn more about timesharing.  Anyway, as a famous Californian once said, "can't we all just get along!".


----------



## barndweller (Apr 20, 2010)

[Political comment removed - DeniseM Moderator]

And I appologize to Lisa if my post sounded  personal. :ignore: I meant only that I disagree with the sentiment regarding nothing new to talk about. 

Sometimes the posts here and on some other forums take on an elitist tone. As Greyfal said:



> This board is not exclusively for SVN owners but for all owners of Starwood Managed Resorts.



We are not all 5*Elite super duper special priviledged insider club members. But we do have experience to contribute to these discussions. Being told to either sue or shut up and don't complain contributes nothing of value to the discussion of timeshare ownership. If this forum is only for Starwood Network members then it needs to be renamed.


----------



## jarta (Apr 20, 2010)

barndweller,   ...   Constantly saying that something is illegal without doing anything about it and with the allegation of illegality being posted on virtually every Starwood thread is getting boring for people other than me who have posted as much on this thread.

I disagree with the allegation and have posted reasons why.  Instead of responding to the reasons I have given why the current II policy does not violate any guaranteed rights of ownership, repetition of the allegation followed by personal attacks and ridicule have been the general response.

I have suggested that filing suit would be a more effective way to finally determine if the allegation of illegality is correct.  jerseygirl says she has at some unstated time contacted unnamed "regulators."  That could also be a more effective way to stop any alleged illegality.

I have no idea who was contacted and when the contact was made.  But, I assume that since the "regulators" jerseygirl contacted have not acted, they are either still reviewing the allegation or have decided that the allegation of illegality is baseless.  The new II policy is now about 9 months old.  If the policy was so clearly illegal, wouldn't the heat and light exhibited here on TUG have convinced "regulators" to act by now to force a change?   ...   eom


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 20, 2010)

jarta said:


> barndweller,   ...   Constantly saying that something is illegal without doing anything about it and with the allegation of illegality being posted on virtually every Starwood thread is getting boring for people other than me who have posted as much on this thread.
> 
> I disagree with the allegation and have posted reasons why.  Instead of responding to the reasons I have given why the current II policy does not violate any guaranteed rights of ownership, repetition of the allegation followed by personal attacks and ridicule have been the general response.
> 
> ...




And this is why I have not been posting on this forum.

The "I don't give a **** that your ownership was diminished because mine is just fine" attitude.

Maybe barndweller is right; change the name to Starwood Vacation Network and it will keep the 'little people' away.

Pretty sad .....

edited to add, while Katherines original intention was a good one, comments as I have quoted are just wearing me out.


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 20, 2010)

barndweller said:


> And I appologize to Lisa if my post sounded  personal. :ignore: I meant only that I disagree with the sentiment regarding nothing new to talk about.



No apology necessary.  I didn't actually take offense.  I was just trying to lighten things up. 

FWIW, the Flyertalk boards have taken a similar turn towards negativity.  If you think we're bitter here, try venturing over to the Delta board.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 20, 2010)

LisaRex said:


> No apology necessary.  I didn't actually take offense.  I was just trying to lighten things up.
> 
> FWIW, the Flyertalk boards have taken a similar turn towards negativity.  If you think we're bitter here, try venturing over to the Delta board.


Stay tuned right here if/when Marriott makes their much anticipated change   in June


----------



## l2trade (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree with the OP.  It seems again we are sliding off the topic of this thread and then 'jump the shark' somewhere around post 33 with talk of filing suits and regulators and stuff.

In line with the subject of this thread, I think we would be better off and have less bickering here if we tried to stay on the topic.  For example, when I read Nodge's recent thread, all I expect and want to see are lawyer jokes and stuff inline with his OP - we are doing great there so far.  We all know that not every guest to this board is a regular.  I assume the majority of readers are just visiting.  And for those of us, like me, who read TUG everyday...  Well, it is getting pretty frustrating and annoying to follow longer threads.  It is not fun when someone takes your posts and twists your words out of context and rehashes the same old arguments that have nothing to do with what you are talking about at the moment.  Yes, I can put this offending poster on ignore.  I can also flag their posts.  Unfortunately, newbies and guests to this board are yet to know how to do the same.

Denise, can we flag posts that jump significantly off topic for removal?  Where is the bar set for that?  Heard any great lawyer jokes recently? (Oops, my bad!)


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 20, 2010)

I think too many things happened at once with SVO. Some (already high) maintenance fees went up an outlandish 25% in addition to the additional 3 year refurbishment fees (in my case at WSJ).  Then there was the II trading issue with the voluntary resorts. Some of us who own WSJ are now dreading the back property tax bill(s).  In addition we see what some of the SVO properties are selling for on ebay. Since we TUGgers are always trying to get the "best bang for our buck", especially in these tough economic times, TUG has provided an outlet for our frustrations.  Unfortunately this has turned into a BBS complaint fest because no one else understands or can relate to the situation.
I guess it could be called The Perfect Storm.  It is frustrating when our hands are tied and we are "slaves" to the resort's policies and practices.  JMHO into why this has happened. With that said, I am just happy I can afford owning at WSJ, one of the most sought after exchanges in II, on one of the most beautiful islands in the world (and I've been to many of them).


----------



## tlpnet (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Katherine! I think your intention was great. I'm can't even remember the last time I posted here - I'm not even sure that it was this year (2010). I used to read this board daily, and post frequently. I miss some of my old TUG-buddies and their informative and/or witty posts, but it appears many of them have also stopped participating in the board. Since it took this ugly turn, I check in every now and then - maybe once a month, and don't really care much about posting. This thread became a perfect example of why TUG is no longer a priority for me. It quickly turned into a battle (though not as bad as many other threads), and DeniseM even had to edit some of the posts.

I understand how many people feel here, and SVO sometimes really frustrates me, but I refuse to let that get in the way of enjoying my vacations. For me, that is what timesharing is about. I will probably sell [give away] some of my weeks this year to cut the amount of my total MF's, but I will continue to enjoy the vacations that timesharing forces me to take. This is why I bought, and it is working for me - it's just more costly than I had planned.

I too hope that the bickering will stop, but this thread makes me think it's not going to happen anytime soon. Thanks so much, though, for making the statement, and if the board starts to get better, please PM me, so I'll come back more often.

Kudos!
-tim


----------



## Troopers (Apr 20, 2010)

Likewise.  Although I have been vacationing for a good part of this year and busy at work, I have stayed away as well…partially because there’s only so much to talk about (I own two weeks at WKORV and stay there) but primarily because of the bickering.  There’s blame to be shared by almost all, including myself.  Those casting the bait are equally at fault as those that taking the bait.  It’s awfully hypocritical.

I have and will continue to take the suggestion told numerous times here…stop reading if I don’t like what’s being said.  I’m out til things get better.  PM me if that occurs.

Cheers!


----------



## nodge (Apr 20, 2010)

*Maybe the hostile posts are a cry for help*

The Onion use to sell a T-shirt that said “I’m fat so what’s everyone going to do about it?”  Maybe this same mentality should be applied to “ashmoles” too.

I digress, but I use to work with a guy that was a total butthead – pompous, arrogant, know-it-all, braggart, the works.  It was embarrassing to go to mandatory work-related lunches with him because he would routinely belittle the staff, etc.  (I further digress, but if you have kids, teach them to use how their girlfriend/boyfriend treats staff as a test of their boyfriend/girlfriend's character.  Let your kids know that their boyfriend/girlfriend will be treating them like that after they're married.) 

Well, after years of all of us enduring him, the butthead went to the doctor because he had a wound that wasn’t healing, and low and behold it turned out he had diabetes with an A1C over 13 and a fasting blood sugar over 300.  Shortly after he got his blood sugar under control, he turned into one of the nicest, funniest, friendliest guys in the office.   He said he felt like a fog on his brain had lifted.

So I’m thinking that a big factor in some of the hostile posts here is that the poster just isn’t feeling well, either physically or mentally.  Now, I know we can’t force “ashmoles” to go see their doctor, but we certainly can encourage it.  

Accordingly, I propose the following change to the posting rules:

If a poster is routinely flagged for violating TUG’s posting rules, he should be temporarily banned from posting until:

1.  He produces a note from his doctor that he is healthy (That letter should specifically include the poster’s recent A1C test score, etc.); and, 

2.  For the 6 months following lifting of the posting ban, the poster agrees to have their spouse/significant other first review any post from that poster before it is posted.  There are some things in this world where only the calming voice of a significant other will cut through the rage fog.   

Of course, these rules probably won’t work if the cause of the poster’s hostility relates to being locked in a closet as a child with a clothes pin on his private parts, but they should pretty much protect us from the majority of your basic, everyday, “ashmoles” in the world.

Who knows, in addition to returning TUG to its rightful place as the leader in the timeshare marketplace of ideas, we may even save someone’s eyesight and toes.

-nodge


----------



## brigechols (Apr 20, 2010)

Hilarious! :hysterical:


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 20, 2010)

Nodge, you are always thinking!   That post is one of the best I have ever seen here on TUG.  

Sorry if I dwell on my loss of trading power.  I shouldn't be so negative, either.


----------



## jerseygirl (Apr 20, 2010)

Nodge -- you crack me up.  Only you could make me laugh on this thread (well, that and the fact that DanCali likes Glenn Beck ).


----------



## DanCali (Apr 20, 2010)

jerseygirl said:


> Nodge -- you crack me up.  Only you could make me laugh on this thread (well, that and the fact that DanCali likes Glenn Beck ).



I like Hannity and O'Reilly too...


----------



## jerseygirl (Apr 20, 2010)

DanCali said:


> I like Hannity and O'Reilly too...



Your poor wife.  Please extend my sympathies to her -- and let her know that divorce can be very financially rewarding!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 20, 2010)

DanCali said:


> I like Hannity and O'Reilly too...



Me too.  I like all three of those guys.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 21, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Me too.  I like all three of those guys.



It's a good thing they're all entertainers.


----------



## Westin5Star (Apr 21, 2010)

*My 2 Cents*

I just wanted to say that I am sorry if I have ever posted anything that has offended anyone here.  I know that I have some pretty extreme views sometimes but I certainly have never intended to hurt anyones feelings or post things which would make people not want to read here.  I have learned so much from TUG and I have enjoyed being a part of this group.  I thank all of you that have helped me here over the years and also to those of you that keep the board upbeat and funny.  I hope to continue to be a part of this group for many years to come.

BTW-
Beck  
Hannity  
O'Reilly :annoyed: 
I'm right about these 3 so if you want to discuss this PM me!


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 21, 2010)

Westin5Star said:


> BTW-
> Beck
> Hannity
> O'Reilly :annoyed:
> I'm right about these 3 so if you want to discuss this PM me!



ROFL. I thought better of you, J! They're all just circus monkeys and barely know which way is up. And, if I may, I think this should be the end of the semi-political talk on this thread.


----------



## paluamalia (Apr 21, 2010)

*Semi Political*



Ken555 said:


> ROFL. I thought better of you, J! They're all just circus monkeys and barely know which way is up. And, if I may, I think this should be the end of the semi-political talk on this thread.



I agree on dropping the semi-political stuff ... plenty of forums out there to comment on the talking heads from left, right and center ..  lets save this one for Starwood Vacations...


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Even non Starwoood owners like Glenn Beck.   He is a good and entertaining teacher of a subject that is important to me so I listen to him every day even while on Maui.  The show repeated at least three times each day so not hard to do while on vacation.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 21, 2010)

Folks - Let's get back on topic please.  I am going to delete any more post about political talking heads... Thanks!  :ignore:


----------



## Westin5Star (Apr 22, 2010)

I have an idea that "could" help out with this.  I am a member of another website that has a thing called "Thanks".  This allows members to thank other members when they are helped or just generally appreciate their comments.  I know that on this site I generally read the posts from those with high "Thanks" marks and I ignore the others.  If we implemented something like this, it would allow us to choose to read posts from those that are more generally accepted and appreciated within the group.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 22, 2010)

Westin5Star - That would have to be implemented on the entire TUG Board, and Admin would rather not, for a variety of reasons.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 22, 2010)

Westin5Star said:


> I have an idea that "could" help out with this.  I am a member of another website that has a thing called "Thanks".  This allows members to thank other members when they are helped or just generally appreciate their comments.  I know that on this site I generally read the posts from those with high "Thanks" marks and I ignore the others.  If we implemented something like this, it would allow us to choose to read posts from those that are more generally accepted and appreciated within the group.



Great idea!


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 22, 2010)

Westin5Star said:


> I have an idea that "could" help out with this.  I am a member of another website that has a thing called "Thanks".  This allows members to thank other members when they are helped or just generally appreciate their comments.  I know that on this site I generally read the posts from those with high "Thanks" marks and I ignore the others.  If we implemented something like this, it would allow us to choose to read posts from those that are more generally accepted and appreciated within the group.


Thank YOU for recommending Skype to me when we met at Westin Lagunamar (I have not been here in sooo long I have forgotten my abbreviations!  )
but I can't seem to get the phone I bought to use with it to work....any suggestions...

and did I say thanks  ???


----------



## Westin5Star (Apr 22, 2010)

GrayFal said:


> Thank YOU for recommending Skype to me when we met at Westin Lagunamar (I have not been here in sooo long I have forgotten my abbreviations!  )
> but I can't seem to get the phone I bought to use with it to work....any suggestions...
> 
> and did I say thanks  ???



I will PM you.


----------



## Westin5Star (Apr 22, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Westin5Star - That would have to be implemented on the entire TUG Board, and Admin would rather not, for a variety of reasons.



Thanks Denise.  I understand TUG does not want to implement a "thanks" option.  I was just looking for a good solution to the problem that many here seem to share.  I have two more ideas:

1.  Instead of a thanks button, we could have an agree or disagree button.  The results of this over time would allow us to see as individuals and as a group whose posts we want to or don't want to read.  
2.  Another option would be to have an method to "Ignore" option.  This would allow users to "ignore" the posts from a particular user that we would prefer not to have to read.  This would allow us to access the site without having to see or read the unwanted users posts.

I hope that no one clicks on "ignore" for my highly useful and informative posts :rofl:


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 22, 2010)

We do have an ignore option:

Click on the user's blue user name.
From the drop down menu select *"public profile"*
In the blue bar on the next page click on *"add 'user' to your ignore list"*


----------



## Westin5Star (Apr 23, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> We do have an ignore option:
> 
> Click on the user's blue user name.
> From the drop down menu select *"public profile"*
> In the blue bar on the next page click on *"add 'user' to your ignore list"*



I was not aware of that.  I think I had assumed it was to ignore PMs.  *Thank you* for that great information and I think that could help to solve many people's frustrations on this board.


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Apr 24, 2010)

*Use The Triangle When Appropriate.*

This thread has merit as long as the posters stay on subject - which is *Bickering*. A healthy discussion about the ethical treatment of each other in the community sometimes needs airing; but political comments even jokingly  is not appropriate. 

The potential is here for contentious behavior that is unproductive.  With that in mind we recommend that you heed Denise's advice previously in the thread  - when you see a post that violates the TUG posting rules, click on the triangle in the bottom left corner and report it.  Mods/Admins notice if specific posters have a lot of reported posts.

Also, as Denise has pointed out - "When you disagree with someone's post - please attack the issues, and not the other poster."

All Mods/Admins get notified when the triangle is clicked and we would appreciate it if you only click the triangle when you are convinced that a poster has violated the rules and NOT just because the poster has veered off topic. 

If someone veers off topic a gentle reminder from the OP or another poster should be enough to steer the intercourse back to where it should be.


----------



## aytug (Apr 27, 2010)

[political comments deleted - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 27, 2010)

aytug - as I posted above, discussion of *political* talking heads - regardless of their affiliation, violates the TUG posting rules.



> Folks - Let's get back on topic please. I am going to delete any more post about political talking heads... Thanks!


----------



## nodge (Jun 5, 2010)

nodge said:


> The Onion use to sell a T-shirt that said “I’m fat so what’s everyone going to do about it?”  Maybe this same mentality should be applied to “ashmoles” too.
> 
> I digress, but I use to work with a guy that was a total butthead – pompous, arrogant, know-it-all, braggart, the works.  It was embarrassing to go to mandatory work-related lunches with him because he would routinely belittle the staff, etc.  (I further digress, but if you have kids, teach them to use how their girlfriend/boyfriend treats staff as a test of their boyfriend/girlfriend's character.  Let your kids know that their boyfriend/girlfriend will be treating them like that after they're married.)
> 
> ...



I think we need to amend the proposed reinstatement rules to include the doctor specifically checking for and, if warranted, treating this condition too.

-nodge


----------



## bankr63 (Jun 5, 2010)

*Feeling bad about Sheraton?*

I do appreciate all of the information presented here, and have learned volumes in the past couple of years.  I would especially say thanks to those who present a moderate view.  I understand the issues around Starwood ownership, and the Sheraton (mis)management - all of it learned here.  But I always appreciate a bit of balance.  I have begun to feel so bad about my decision to purchase at SVR due to all the bashing that I'm considering removing the resort from ownership line. (Not selling it, just hiding that I own it).

But then someone finally posts a positive comment, and I remind myself that every time I go there, I see a resort FULL of happy owners (even those who paid full freight).  There are issues yes, but overall there is still great value and enjoyment in owning and using my timeshare.  I am happy and proud to own at SVR, warts and all! 

I do have a question about what happens when someone reports a post.  I have reported on a couple of occasions when I thought the poster went too far against the OP, and based on subsequent backlash against me, suspect that the poster was aware that I reported their post.  Is this possible?  Denise, you say that the report goes to ALL mods/admins (and I see the "Moderator" over your Avatar).  Are ALL mods/admins clearly identified?  Is it possible that I reported directly back to the poster if they are in that category?  Admittedly I could just be paranoid, and the backlash was simply a coincidence that I ended up being their next target.


----------



## Henry M. (Jun 5, 2010)

I enjoy my ownership at WKORV and WKORV-N too, without any angst for all the stuff reported here. Sure I don't like the rising maintenance fees, but aside from that I'm happy with my experience.

I've been going to Ottawa a lot! Nice city. Headed back up there tomorrow.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 5, 2010)

bankr63 said:


> I do have a question about what happens when someone reports a post.  I have reported on a couple of occasions when I thought the poster went too far against the OP, and based on subsequent backlash against me, suspect that the poster was aware that I reported their post.  Is this possible?  Denise, you say that the report goes to ALL mods/admins (and I see the "Moderator" over your Avatar).  Are ALL mods/admins clearly identified?  Is it possible that I reported directly back to the poster if they are in that category?  Admittedly I could just be paranoid, and the backlash was simply a coincidence that I ended up being their next target.



When a post is reported, an email instantly goes out to all Mods/Admins.  We never disclose the ID of people who report a post.  Mods/Admins evaluate each report and deal with them on an individual basis.  However, sometimes we take no action, because the post does not violate the TUG posting rules, or we may contact the offending poster directly, and the reporting person would have no knowledge of what went on behind the scenes.

All Mods/Admins are identified under their user name.  Here is a list of all  Mods/Admins - this link is also found at the bottom of the home pages.


----------

